# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version >  Recent update for avahi and lightdm

## Elfy

Amongst a bunch of updates I just got - avahi-utils/-daemon and lightdm were nestling furtively amongst them.

That went well ... 

Errors were encountered while processing:
 avahi-daemon
libnss-mdns:amd64 you can forget that - unless you go wandering around in recovery mode without thinking  :Razz: 
 lightdm
 avahi-utils

----------


## Cavsfan

My Utopic is broken too with today's updates.

Errors were encountered while processing
lightdm
avahi-daemon
avahi-utils
bluez
bluez-alsa:amd64
bluez-gstreamer
E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

I tried everything and no bueno so far.

----------


## Rustan

I have the exact same problem

----------


## Cavsfan

I'm going to just give it some time and see what happens. It'll probably iron itself out; it usually does.

I made some notes. One important command to get the filesystem writeable is *sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /* after getting network enabled.

We shall see.  :Wink:

----------


## mc4man

The issue seems to be with bluez & maybe  bluez-alsa - 


```
Setting up bluez (4.101-0ubuntu15) ...
insserv: Service dbus has to be enabled to start service bluetooth
insserv: exiting now!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing package bluez (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
```

Probably will be fixed shortly, resolved here by non standard method
(the dependency of unity-control-center on various indicators  was a bit of an over reaction to a somewhat obsure bug so previously had rebuilt u-c-c without those deps for trusty, just used those & then got rid of bluez & company

----------


## GDPR-ohya4wai4eiJ

I have just now made a dist-upgrade on my laptop and after booting it gets stuck at:



```
keys:
 * Stopping Mount filesystems on boot
```

Some lines before there is an error:



```
[   30.135306] Bluetooth: Can't get version to change to load ram patch err
[   30.153063] Bluetooth: Loading patch file failed
```

I'm able to switch between console 1 and console 7 but can't login at console 1. Also on my desktop system a todays dist-upgrade has caused the new package of sysv-rc to make some problems with insserv which hasn't appeared on my laptop. I have forced them in a hackish way to succeed but I think I will delay the boot now a little.

Has somebody else noticed any of these issues or get even stuck on booting too? As soon as I know what has caused the issue I will fix my laptop with Knoppix (and just in case I'm anyways making every day a half-automatic backup on my desktop system).

----------


## Rustan

same problem here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226708

----------


## cariboo

Merged to similar threads.

----------


## GDPR-ohya4wai4eiJ

> Merged to similar threads.


Hm, yes, the insserv problem is the same. The question now is if it is related to the booting problem (as my laptop hasn't encountered the insserv problem).

----------


## sammiev

Took this update about 7 hrs ago... The fun begins!  :Smile:

----------


## oldos2er

> Has somebody else noticed any of these issues or get even stuck on booting too?


I haven't noticed any issues, but I don't use lightdm (or any dm, for that matter), nor bluetooth.

----------


## Rustan

me for awhile helped add to the kernel command line:

init=/lib/systemd/systemd

system is loaded and working

----------


## installshield

> me for awhile helped add to the kernel command line:
> 
> init=/lib/systemd/systemd
> 
> system is loaded and working


Where do I put that in the grub commands? :Guitar:

----------


## installshield

nevermind figured it out  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elfy

Was nothing to do with bluez here.

This morning's updates fixed it though.

----------


## ventrical

After  a large update /and reboot/ Ubuntu Plymouth start screen will just roll, roll. Can't use ctrl+alt+F1. Recovery from GRuB menu gives limited options.  It will boot from recovery to safe graphics mode but then you can't shut down unless hard shutdown. This will happen on 3.13.x-x and 3.15.x-x kernels respectively so not a kernel issue.

 In recovery mode it will usually lock up with :

Starting AppArmour:

and other errors.

Anyone else?

----------


## mdurham

Anyone else?
Yep, me too

----------


## plucky

Xubuntu 14.10 same problem.
Ctrl+Sysrq+REISUB will reboot.

----------


## cariboo

Merged some more similar threads.

----------


## slickymaster

> After  a large update /and reboot/ Ubuntu Plymouth start screen will just roll, roll. Can't use ctrl+alt+F1. Recovery from GRuB menu gives limited options.  It will boot from recovery to safe graphics mode but then you can't shut down unless hard shutdown. This will happen on 3.13.x-x and 3.15.x-x kernels respectively so not a kernel issue.
> 
>  In recovery mode it will usually lock up with :
> 
> Starting AppArmour:
> 
> and other errors.
> 
> Anyone else?


lol

That's almost what I'm facing. The difference being that my box was able to start AppArmour but it stopped 4 services after it and freeze at 

```
Starting cups-browsed - Bonjour remote printer browsing deamon
```

.

----------


## kansasnoob

> Anyone else?
> Yep, me too


Me three .............. errm 4, errm 5 ......................

Yep she's borked  :LOL:

----------


## slickymaster

Replacing upstart with systemd is a viable workaround.

When booting using grub just edit the line *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT* and append init=/lib/systemd/systemd so it will read like this:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet init=/lib/systemd/systemd"
```

Reload grub

```
update-grub
```

and reboot.

Note that we're not removing upstart. We're still keeping upstart around but making permanent booting with systemd.

----------


## slickymaster

Please disregard my last post. Even though I was able to boot and load the system it resulted in a kernel panic situation.  :Brick wall:

----------


## zika

I do not have UU at hand at this moment.
This sounds much like (avahi) that initramfs did not work (or that some of You are trying to use kernels that did not get initramfs updated (default is that it is updated only for the newest kernel (that can be changed in /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf)))...
Beware: If I'm not right (not rare occasion) You should not contaminate working kernels by updating initramfs...  :Wink:

----------


## bapoumba

Got that 2 hour ago on the ubuntu-devel list from Martin Pitt:



> Hello all,
> 
> this morning we found that current utopic du jour would hang at boot.
> The cause has been identified, and we found a relatively simple
> solution which restores booting, which is in sysv-rc 2.88dsf-41ubuntu15.
> 
> If you are in a situation where your machine does not boot any more,
> the least intrusive workaround ironically is to boot with systemd:
> Press "shift" during boot to get to the grub menu, press "e" on the
> ...

----------


## zika

I hope You will not deem inappropriate if I say that this situation led me to faster boot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...7#post13036197 ...  :Wink:

----------


## eusonlito

> Replacing upstart with systemd is a viable workaround.
> 
> When booting using grub just edit the line *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT* and append init=/lib/systemd/systemd so it will read like this:
> 
> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet init=/lib/systemd/systemd"
> ```
> 
> Reload grub
> ...


I have solved my boot problem with this fix. Related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...828&p=13036241

----------


## slickymaster

> Please disregard my last post. Even though I was able to boot and load the system it resulted in a kernel panic situation.


As it turned out the kernel panic wasn't at all related to the replacing upstart with systemd.

----------


## philinux

Me used chroot to update system from 14.04 install on disk 1.

----------


## Vanishing

I'm getting this for this morning's update:



> root@ubuntu:/var/cache/apt/archives# sudo apt-get -f install
> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 112 not upgraded.
> 5 not fully installed or removed.
> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
> E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - openpty (2: No such file or directory)
> ...

----------


## Cavsfan

> Was nothing to do with bluez here.
> 
> This morning's updates fixed it though.


I'm good to go too with today's updates. I did go through recovery mode, enabled network before dropping to root shell and mounted the file system as rw. 
Then *sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade* and all looked normal and went well.
I then booted normally and got the new kernel.



```
cavsfan@cavsfan-MS-7529:~$ uname -a
Linux cavsfan-MS-7529 3.15.0-4-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 28 14:33:19 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

That was fun!  :LOL:

----------


## Vanishing

I think I see somewhere /etc/init.d/procps is being changed to /etc/init.d/procps-instance, but I can't find procps-instance in the deb file..

----------


## GDPR-ohya4wai4eiJ

Sadly my internet went down over night otherwise I would have telled you that deleting /etc/init.d/.depend.* solves the issue too as a workaround (but now you have already another workaround).

----------


## ventrical

> Got that 2 hour ago on the ubuntu-devel list from Martin Pitt:



This:




> init=/lib/systemd/systemd
> 
> Then press Ctrl-X to boot.


did not work but, I was able to boot into the 3.13.x-x kernel on the GRuB menu in recovery ansd was able to udpate with the fix. All appears to be working now.

----------


## DogMatix

Yesterdays update screwed my Lubuntu UU too. I was already using 'init=/lib/systemd/systemd' though!
Upgrade problems seemed to be bluez and lightdm. '2 not fully installed packages' Wouldn't boot to lightdm. 
I got to a command line, but I had lost wireless.

Reinstalled, fresh today from daily and all is good now.

----------


## sammiev

When I heard an update was out I just used the info from post 4 by Cavsfan and took the update. All is good now.

----------


## Cavsfan

> When I heard an update was out I just used the info from post 4 by Cavsfan and took the update. All is good now.


I actually helped someone? Ermahgerd! Glad to be of help and glad you got your system back like I did.  :Smile:

----------

